# Vizsla and young childre



## Mills (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi,
We are getting a Vizsla in 3 months time. ( mummy dog is due in December)We've always wanted a vizsla( I'm from Hungary, so very familiar with the breed)and now 13 years later we think we are ready (I know I know). I'm very interested in your suggestions and experience regarding vizslas and young children. My 6yo and 4yo girls are very good with dogs, and we often have my in law's dog staying with us. They both adore dogs, but I'm aware that it's going to be different actually owning a puppy. I'd like to know the dos and don'ts for my children as well as my pup. How do we establish the puppy's place in the pack etc. I'm reading a puppy book, a book specifically for vizslas and this forum. I'm learning so much! Thank you


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

What is the name of the book specifically for V puppies?


----------



## Mills (Oct 31, 2020)

The book about Vizslas is called:Vizsla The Complete Owners Guide
And I'm reading a book about puppies in general. ( what to do when you get one)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

your kids will be about the same age as my two boys were when we got Ruby, we muddled through it somehow, a lot is just common sense really though. I tried to tech my kids not to hug the pup , I could tell she didn't like it, not to make sudden movements or loud noises that would startle her, there'll be tons more stuff that other members will add that I seem to have forgotten at the moment, good luck


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

children often countermand you, you say "come" kids will often say the opposite, you need to address that asap in a positive way, wether that's with a walk or a treat depends on your circumstances, but mixed commands are a definite no no,,


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

Great book by Steve Mann, that is simply written and could be fun for the kids to share with you.... Easy Peasy Puppy Squeezy. easy to follow, positive training makes training fun. Wish I'd had it earlier. but I've given it to a number of people now who are getting, or have just welcomed puppies into their home. 






Amazon.co.uk:Customer reviews: Easy Peasy Puppy Squeezy: The UK's No.1 Dog Training Book


Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for Easy Peasy Puppy Squeezy: The UK's No.1 Dog Training Book at Amazon.com. Read honest and unbiased product reviews from our users.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Mills (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you for the tips.

I'll try that book , my children are keen dog trainers  
I would like my children to respect the dog but also the dog to respect children. The last thing I want is for my children to be scared of the dog because the dog is too rough or something.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Maui is 7 months old now, and my girls are 8 and 4. Vizslas are very high energy dogs, especially as puppies. We’ve had a Jack Russell before, and I’m confident that Maui has more energy. From my experience so far, Vizslas are wonderful family dogs. Maui doesn’t have an aggressive bone in his body, and loves to be with all of us.

That said, Vizslas are intelligent breeds and get bored often. They need to play. As such, you need to be watching all the time when they are around kids. Puppies have fishhooks for teeth, and they play with their mouths. They are needle sharp. There are going to be cuts and scratches. Clothes are going to get ripped. Kids need to be taught that Vizslas are energy mirrors. If they bring high energy to the dog, the dog will get super excited and want to play with lots of enthusiasm. Teaching kids to bring low, positive energy is imperative.


----------



## Mills (Oct 31, 2020)

Kids need to be taught that Vizslas are energy mirrors. If they bring high energy to the dog, the dog will get super excited and want to play with lots of enthusiasm. Teaching kids to bring low, positive energy is imperative.
[/QUOTE]

Thank you for this! Very useful info.


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

Mills said:


> Hi,
> We are getting a Vizsla in 3 months time. ( mummy dog is due in December)We've always wanted a vizsla( I'm from Hungary, so very familiar with the breed)and now 13 years later we think we are ready (I know I know). I'm very interested in your suggestions and experience regarding vizslas and young children. My 6yo and 4yo girls are very good with dogs, and we often have my in law's dog staying with us. They both adore dogs, but I'm aware that it's going to be different actually owning a puppy. I'd like to know the dos and don'ts for my children as well as my pup. How do we establish the puppy's place in the pack etc. I'm reading a puppy book, a book specifically for vizslas and this forum. I'm learning so much! Thank you


I would search Vizlas and small children google and this forum


----------

